# Critical Skill Visa



## santosh.thatte (Jul 8, 2016)

Dear Friends

I am currently doing critical skill visa. But I am confused under which category should I apply as I am a Cost Accountant and for last 10 year I am working as SAP FICO Consultant in IT field.

Hence request to help me in choosing the correct category from SA critical visa list.

Waiting for the feedback.

Regards,
Santosh Thatte


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

santosh.thatte said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am currently doing critical skill visa. But I am confused under which category should I apply as I am a Cost Accountant and for last 10 year I am working as SAP FICO Consultant in IT field.


You apply in the category where you hold a qualification in. If you have an Accounting Degree you apply as an Accountant. Basically the category that you apply in must be in sync with the outcome of your Saqa Evaluation.


----------

